# Norton Ghost 10 vs Norton Save and Restore



## scavynger (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm confused as to what the benefits are of Ghost 10 over Save and Restore. The description of Save and Restore says it contains everything Ghost 10 does, plust more stuff. But they sell at the same price. Why would anyone want to buy Ghost 10?

Just want to make sure I fully understand what the products are offering.

http://www.symantec.com/home_homeoffice/products/backup_recovery/ghost10/index.html

http://www.symantec.com/home_homeoffice/products/backup_recovery/nsr/index.html

TIA


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

This is probably the most popular here at TSG.

 Acronis True Image 

 For $30


----------



## Solei (Aug 4, 2005)

I prefer Acronis True Image. It's very clear and reliable software, due to intuitive windows wizard and prompts. 
It creates an image of your entire hard disk drive or separate partition, including the operating system, applications, user settings, and all data. You can use the image to restore your PC to a known working state without any reinstallation.
Also it has new file-based backup option which enables you to backup and restore individual files and folders.


----------



## scavynger (Mar 22, 2006)

thanks for the info. I had never heard of True Image. I actually never heard of norton ghost until yesterday. A co-worker had his computer fail, and had to spend a lot of $$$ to get teh hard drive recovered.

So, with this true image, if i were to do a sytem restore to bring my pc to the state it was in when i bought it, then restore from a true image restore point, it will put it EXACTLY how it was on that date of the true image restore? It will restore the same driver versions i may have specifically installed for various hardware components, restore all the software applications and registrations for them, all my links, all the temporary files and cookies on that date, everything in my recycle bin, etc etc? I coudl essentially wake up on monday, run true image to create a restore point, download a virus on tuesday, and then on wed restore from monday's true image and have the EXACT same workign state I had on tuesday before downloading the virus?

I didn't think this was possible, this is something that shoudl come with pc's automatically! WOuld it also work if i take that restore image and put it on another computer to replicate my system there?

Also, i read in a review that True Image does not save the backup to disc? If I do a system restore that reformats my computer, won't that overwrite the true image restore information? i read on their site that it saves this information in a "secret" spot, however, what if my pc fails completely, even that secret spot. Then how would the information get recovered?

I might just not be udnerstanding the concept of how the restore stuff works.

Thanks again!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Ouch... several questions.
When you recover with Acronis ... your computer will be back to EXACTLY the way it was when you saved a recovery Image .... new HD or old HD.
You won't be able to tell a difference.

Recovery CDs are a problem... for several reasons ... one being possibly not enough space.
You really need to get a USB External HD.
I have several backup versions of 5 different computers ... in one external HD.

Did I cover all the bases ??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

scavynger said:


> WOuld it also work if i take that restore image and put it on another computer to replicate my system there?


whoops - missed one
NO ... the OS is married to (or registered with) the computer hardware.
Data ... YES

May I ask ? .. Do you feel capable of changing HDs ??
There's even more to the Acroins story if you are ... and plan on getting an External HD


----------



## Solei (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi scavynger, I keep my backup files on a DVD, and in case of the virus' attack or other crash I can just restore the image. :up:


----------



## scavynger (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the prompt replies and information!

Noyb - Do I feel comfortable changing out hard drives? I sort of do, although by no means am I an expert at the kind of stuff. I have two laptops (IBM for work, and Dell for personal) and have once had to put my IBM hard drive into a new IBM laptop. It was pretty simple, but I don't know about the dell one. Not sure how advanced the extra story you referred to would be. I'm pretty capable of understandign these things, as long as there is documentation for it.

I was actually considering buying an external hard drive to back up my files , but was planning on writing a little script that would copy all my files and directories that I want to back up every few days - which would limit me on restoring my installed applications and outlook rules and settings (this alone takes A TON of time to set up). Then when I found out abotu this backup type software, I figured this was a MUCH better route than what I was thinking originally.

So with the external drive as you suggest, I assume that would simply mean having True Image write the restore to the external drive instead of the "secret" partition space? Then when windows is corrupt or whatever, run the restore from the external drive?

If this is the case, then as Solei mentioned, I could just have it write that restore data to windows somewhere, and then burn a copy of that onto DVD (assuming it fits on a standard 4.7gb disc, and that True Image won't write directly to DVD). Then when the time comes for a restore, have True Image fetch the data from the DVD, or copy the DVD back onto windows and have it load it from there? 

Solei, Is that how you backup files to DVD? I have a basic dvd-writer and can only fit 4.7gb onto a dvd, don't have the dual layer burner. How big is a restore image for a machine with 60gb hard drive (with roughly 45gb being used)?

I know i could just buy the $30 software (which soounds like a great price to me for what it's offering) and experiment with it, but just want to make sure I'm 100% sure on how I would use the software. I'm not opposed to buying an external hard drive, but if possible, I think I woudl rather go the route of putting each restore image to a seperate dvd, and having a dvd collection of weekly backups. I travel a lot for work, and it would be easier to keep the most recent DVD restore copy in my case as a backup.

I've NEVER had a case where my laptop failed, but after seeing the trouble my co-worker recently went through, I definitely want to make sure I'm good to go in case it ever does happen!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The rest of the story is ... I suggest getting a USB external HD "enclosure"
"enclosure" = Hard Drive NOT included ... some assembly required.
Then shop for sales on a ATA internal HD... and install it.
The reasons ... 
1: Usually more gig for the buck this way.
2: You can use the XHD to possibly recover files from a BSOD HD
3: Acroins can Clone to the USB XHD ... making an exact copy of your system HD, and partition it at the same time.

The Enclosure now becomes a tool in addition to being a place to store stuff.
Here's my favorite enclosures for a couple of reasons ... 
1: Easy install - just plug the HD in - no fooling w ribbon cables or tool needed.
2: Front panel power switch ... Very rare and hard to find.

 Sanmax HD 339 

Sometimes - I can find good 160 gig HDs for $39
last week I got a 250gig Seagate, 16mb cache, for $69 after playing the rebate game.

$100 for a 250gig USB XHD isn't bad in my book ... and I can swap HDs and work on them externally.
a $10 cable adapter ... and you can use it to run a laptop HD


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Solei said:


> I keep my backup files on a DVD, and in case of the virus' attack or other crash I can just restore the image.


Question ...
As I understand ... Acronis can only write backups to a CD/DVD ... if it's pre-formatted in a UDF format.
I don't have the software to do this UDF formatting ... and don't want to use R/Ws.
Any other Suggestions, Procedures ??


----------



## Solei (Aug 4, 2005)

Acronis True Image 9.0 is capable of writing to a DVD disc in Windows if UDF packet DVD-writing software is installed and the DVD disc is formatted. If a DVD disc is not formatted, Acronis True Image 9.0 Home will ask you to format it. It's easier than it seems to be. As for software to do this UDF formatting, I'm sure you have something like Nero or Roxio. 
Btw, you can use a DVD for simple storage.


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

I don't get all this Ghost and True Image stuff. Years ago, I bought "Ghost" from Symantec. Cost me $60. I never understood it, and threw it out. I would have been just as well off flushing the $60 down the toilet. I studied the problem. All I REALLY cared about was protecting my personal stuff......documents---pictures---music---video. I didn't care a damn about saving my "settings". What the hell good is that? So, after thinking about the whole idea of backup, I bought an NAS unit from 3com. That was years ago. I now have Linksys NAS. All my personal stuff is in 2 places: 1) on my main PC hard-drive 2) on the Linksys unit. All my stuff is accessible from all my PC's. My files are synchronized with "Beyond Compare" software (cost me $30, the best $30 I ever spent). Over the years, I've reinstalled windows on my 3 machines quite a few times in total. Whenever I do it, of course I have to reload my programs and tweak my settings. It's a bit of a pain, but it doesn't last long......and the results are a squeaky clean and predictable installation. Backing-up is the key.

pjblevin


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I think you miss the fact that they're not discussing Personal Data recovery here ??

The last time I had to restored my laptop, I spent about 8 hours getting all the updates, rebooting over n over, setting windows the way I like it, removing all the OEM supplied marketing garbage, and installing my favorite programs.

I can now do all this in about 8 minutes ... because I have an Acronis backup of my entire System.

My personal stuff is stored somewhere safe , that's an easy recovery.
What I care about is my C: system OS &#8230; and all the work that went into it.
I really like to be able push a couple of buttons ... take a short break and have a freshly restored C: OS ... and the HD is re-partitioned the way I like it (if it&#8217;s a new HD) .. all at the same time.

Backing up Data is the least of my worries.
So far, I&#8217;ve had to recover my 1yr old desktop twice...Not because of a virus/worm or the HD failed &#8230;
But because Mr. Gate&#8217;$ software got confused and had developed a quirk that I couldn&#8217;t figure out how to fix.

Acronis also can recover Personal Data if it's burried in the C: OS ... but I don't do that.
My squeaky clean OS system, largely updated, is only about 8 minutes away ... with my computer doing all the work.
My Data is another partition and in an external HD ... I don't even have to mess with it.


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

Noyb: Fascinating subject! Here's my question.....but first, I'd like to have the situation cleared up. Let's say that you've done a clean installation of Windows, tweaked the settings, done the updates, loaded all the 3rd party programs, etc. (but your personal files are in another location). Now, the instant that you start using the PC, it's never gonna be the same as it was when the installation was finished. Programs are added or removed, updates done, barnacles have begun to form on the OS, etc. At what point is this "image" of the whole system captured for recovery? Is it at the point where the OS was first installed? Or is it later, after glitches have begun to appear? (In the case of MS "system restore", it never worked for me. So I shut it off on all my PC's long ago.) Does Acronis work on a different principle? Is it able to capture everything, but filter out all the undesirable stuff?

pjblevin


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

NO - Acronis cannot remove, or Ignore, the normal Trash build up .. and it does not clean Barnacles.

Since Scavynger seems to be off and running now, and you see the Barnacle problem &#8230; I&#8217;m going to Babble a bit.

To capture or keep a fresh, recently updated, but largely updated OS is a problem.
Acronis can restore your system back to Exactly the way it was .. when you made a recovery Image of the Partition(s) &#8230; Barnacles and all.
I usually keep the last three recovery versions ... But I have plenty of space.

You could use a second (spare small) HD, and restore it.
Then occasionally install this HD and update it ... make an Acronis copy, then put it back in storage.
Then you can use this HD ... or an Acronis recovery image of it .. to recover your system or make a Partitioned HD for your main HD.
You'll have to physically "Toggle" the HDs to keep this spare HD updated.

Or &#8230;you can Toggle the OS using Acronis as Scavynger is doing.
But, this is a bit risky and since HDs are cheap nowadays, and I can stand on my head .. I avoid doing this when ever possible.

Or &#8230; You can install a second, dual bootable HD &#8230; and use it to keep a fresh OS install, and keep it updated.
This is basically what I do.

My new Puter is a SATA system where I can install a dual bootable HD.
So I have a second bootable partition (a fresh install) that I can occasionally boot to - update it &#8211; make an Acronis copy (backup) and get out.

Now - when needed to fix something ... I tell Acronis to Clone the fresh, updated and largely unused OS to my main C: drive.
Then the problem is fixed ... with a fresh, un-barnacled, OS with maybe a couple of new updates still needed.
Takes about 5 minutes to do this.
My Data is in another partition, and backed up differently .. so it&#8217;s not involved.

The Key here is to NOT store any data in your system Partition.
IMO .. backing up the System and Data is two different procedures and objectives.
When I acquire or create Data that I don&#8217;t want to loose &#8230; I just copy it somewhere safe.

This is a bit overkill &#8230; but attached is my system that I&#8217;m playing with.
D: is a fresh install, largely updated and basically unused, un-barnacled OS.
C: is my main OS.
X: and Z: are my data storage partitions &#8230; basically, twins of each other.
Z: is used for temporary working space for the C: OS operations.
When working with data &#8230; I use Z: so that my drives are working in Parallel, which is faster.

Z: contains a couple of Acronis recovery images for the C: partition.
X: contains a couple of Acronis recovery images for the D: partition.
The cross coupling reason &#8230; If either HD burns up &#8230; I can rebuild a new one from the remaining good HD&#8230;
internally, at a much higher speed.

Being Paranoid &#8230; All my common data and the Acronis recovery images are also stored in a couple of external HDs ...
which also contains Acronis recovery images for 6 other computers .... My son&#8217;s wife is his worst virus.
Hope this helps ??


----------



## pjblevin (Dec 27, 2003)

Noyb: I read your last post a couple of times, but I can't get my head to stop spinning. Is there some kind of tutorial on the Acronis program? I just don't understand how it works.

pjblevin


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Like taking a sip from a Fire Hose ... Did you get more on you, Than in you ??

Simply stated ...
Acronis can Clone your HD to a Slave drive ...or to a USB external HD ... 
and control the new partition size while cloning...
And make a fully functional HD.

It can can also Create a recovery file that can be used (by Acronis) to write (or re-write) an existing partition(s) ... or make a new partition on an empty drive.

It is used mostly for making "Recovery Images " and putting these Image files somewhere safe ..
like a USB external HD.

Either of these can apply to an operating system (with or without data) or a data partition.

The Images only includes the data ... unsued space is not included.
For example ... My acronis recovery images of my 18gig "occupied" 50 gig C: partition is about a 9gig file.

When you install Acronis .. It will ask you if you want to make a Boot CD .. say YES

NOW ... if you have installed a new HD ... or you can't boot to the existing HD ...
Install the Acronis boot CD and turn on your computer.

This Boot CD will load Acronis into RAM and install the drivers necessary to run your system.
Now your computer is running Acronis .... just tell it what you want to do ..
and where to fetch the backups from .... then go take a short break ... and be ready to go back to work.

This is like learning how to play chess ...
What you do depends if your Queen is dead or alive.
You need to move you Knight now.

The free trial D/L is fully functional fo 14 days .. and includes the instruction Manual.
Read it if all else fails. 

Seriously ... does this help a little ?


----------



## scavynger (Mar 22, 2006)

I ordered the software from new egg today, but the download is not available yet. I did download the free trial and tried to create a backup.

I will definitely be getting an external hard drive! The backup space needed was 18gb, which is too much space to use on my laptop, and it's too much hassle to put in dvd after dvd to back it all up. So I will probably pick up an external hard drive from the store tomorrow.

One question, there is an option to back up the following:

1. NTFS (c
2. FAT16
3. FAT32

Not sure what the difference is, but should I just check all three?

Thanks!


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have Acronis True Image 9 and Norton Ghost 9.

True Image runs really smooth but I and many others have been having many problems with corrupted backup images.

Once images are corrupted, they are worthless and unless you can find one that is not corrupt, you will have a major drive restoration and reinstall to do. If you want to read about the problems, go to this forum

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=65

This week, I had to delete 12 of 14 Acronis images that I had accumulated over the last 6 months when I found those 12 images were corrupted and unusable. Had to use a really old backup to get back the data I wanted.

Then I created two more Acronis backups in the last two days, and had a need to restore all the data on one of my drives. Both of my new backups were corrupt and worthless in spite of being "verified" by the program. Again had to another image (this time, a current Norton Ghost image) to get my data.

I am taking Acronis off my computer tonight until they get the problems straightened out.

I am definitely not a fan of Norton but the current Ghost was written by PowerQuest and bought by Norton. It is a solid program that has never failed me.

Both of these programs take a few minutes to figure out but I think that the Norton is more intuitive to run.

I have used Ghost for many years and never had any restoration problems. I started using it when it was a tiny file on a floppy disk and it was really hard to figure out how to run it. After running it a time or two though, it was easy. The Norton 2003 version is a much updated (and larger) version of that program.

Norton Ghost is available from time to time at little or no cost. For example, Fry's has it for $9.99 this week (after rebates) but I have seen (and bought) it at a net cost of zero after rebates.

Norton Ghost is also available as part of Systemworks Premier and it works OK but I do not like or use Systemworks anymore because it invades your computer and causes many problems.

Ghost cannot be installed as a standalone product from Systemworks. You have to install part of Systemworks Premier just to get Ghost. I would buy the standalone version of Ghost personally.

At this time, I would get Norton Ghost. It is a real time saver. For 2-3 years, it took me 16 hours to restore after a crash (Windows 95 and Windows 98). I like to tinker with my computers and was getting crashes about once a week.

Did not know about Ghost at the time, but after finding it, my restoration times were cut down to 45 minutes (total time).

One last thing. Ghost will write to CD and DVD. Acronis will only write to DVD if they are formatted and that takes a lot of time, especially if you have to format 2-3 disks. When I want the on DVD, I make the image to my hard drive and then copy them to DVD. Usually though, I just backup on my external drives and leave them there with the drives turned off when not in use. Occasionally, will write them to DVD just to have at least one secure copy.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

When making an Acronis Image, you can tell it to split the recovery file into specified sizes.
You can then burn these split image files to a normal DVD.
I've been told to that recover - You have to insert the last disc first, so that Acronis knows how many discs are involved.
I've never tried to do a recover with this method ... Just passing on the info.

Scavyngr .... Are any of those fat partitions a system recovery partition like HP provides ??


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have moved images to DVD and CD after creating them and have never been able to recover from them. I blamed bad media and gave up on that.

Next went to external drives and I backup to them and my internal drives. Same problem, corrupt images.

Last night, I took Acronis off my computer until such time as they get it running correctly. I was running Version 8 but tried recovery with Version 9 trial and had the same problem there too.


----------



## ImaBlond (Aug 24, 2005)

Did you make a new Acronis Boot CD (full) for the computer you were working on ???


----------



## scavynger (Mar 22, 2006)

Noyb said:


> When making an Acronis Image, you can tell it to split the recovery file into specified sizes.
> You can then burn these split image files to a normal DVD.
> I've been told to that recover - You have to insert the last disc first, so that Acronis knows how many discs are involved.
> I've never tried to do a recover with this method ... Just passing on the info.
> ...


Hmmm...i'm not sure. I have a dell laptop and I have not manually partitioned anything.

Here's the descriptions on them:

NTFS: NTFS
FAT16: FAT16 Partition (EISA configuration)

With what dmullen was saying, does that "backup is corrupt" error come up during the wizard steps to restore, or does it come up during the actual restore process? In other words, after creating a backup, would a good test to see if the image is not corrupt be to attempt to restore from that backup? But by only going through the wizard steps, not actually restoring?
FAT32: FAT32 Partition (Concurrent DOS, CTOS)


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

I made the boot disk but did not try it because I did not see anything saying you had to use it or that it was better than restoring from the program. 

If there is that kind of problem, Acronis could and should repair it immediately. If nothing else, they should have a message somewhere saying that restoration from a boot disk is better than from the program. 

Norton restores files and disks (except C from within the program with no problems.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

dmullen said:


> I made the boot disk but did not try it because I did not see anything saying you had to use it or that it was better than restoring from the program....


Depends if you are trying to recover/rebuild another HD ...or ...
Are you trying to restore the OS that Acronis is running in ? ... then you'd have to boot from the CD ... I'd think.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

scavynger said:


> Hmmm...i'm not sure. I have a dell laptop and I have not manually partitioned anything.
> NTFS: NTFS
> FAT16: FAT16 Partition (EISA configuration)


Recovery partitions are usually not installed on Laptops because of the normally smaller HDs.
If any of these fat partitions are about 4gig or a little bigger, it might be a recovery Partition.
I think the disc management screen will tell.
I've removed all my HP recovery partitions ... so I dealing with a memory problem here ... the wetware between my ears.
Separate Recovery partitions can confuse the restore procedures because the boot.ini must point to the correct OS partition by its position number.
Also - there's usually a program running to Guard the recovery partition from being read or altered.
These are my HP experiances.


----------



## sparrownightly (Jan 28, 2001)

Bought _Acronis True Image 9.0_ due to recommendations here, instead of _Roxio's _version. Wanted solid software capable of full system backups to DVD. Now, I find out that Acronis won't do the job because it lacks a 'UDF packet-writing' software component! And I would need to spend another $70-$80. on---you guessed it---_Roxio's_ version, which has a UDF integrated! Total waste of money.

Have: Sony VaioVGC-RA820G P4 3.2G 1GB XP/MCE 2005 2200GBHD


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sparrow ... Sorry to hear about your disappointment.
I was also a little disappointed that I needed a DVD UDF format software.
I've read, that there is only one that will format a DVD R and not a R/W.

I think most everyone here is using a USB external HD for their backups... instead of burning a bunch of CD/DVDs
Acronis works very well with Externals.
I've read that Ghost isn't too friendly/reliable with externals.

There is a way to tell Acronis to "Split the files" so that they will fit on a DVD with normal burning software.
Then you can insert the last DVD first ... and Acronis will know how many DVDs are needed.
I've read this procedure ... but never tried it ... USB External HDs are so much Easier and Faster.


----------



## sparrownightly (Jan 28, 2001)

Noyb, Thanks for replying. Maybe I'll try the 'Split files' technique before I toss Acronis in the trash


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It's my opinion that using DVDs for backups nowadays .. is a little obsolete.

Anyway ... get the instruction mauual ....
http://eq1.download.acronis.com/pdf/TrueImage9.0_ug.en.pdf

.... Then see page 37 (first sentence) and previous pages for file splitting instructions.
Wish I could help a little more than telling you to read the manual.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

BTW ... If you watch for sales, External HDs aren't too expensive nowadays.
For example ... This is almost cheaper than the number of DVDs it can hold ....
http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/productDetail.do?oid=144490&cm_keycode=85

Tomorrow is when they post all the new sales for the week.


----------



## scavynger (Mar 22, 2006)

UPDATE:

I ended up buying the external drive as recommended by members on this thread and am pretty happy. Thanks for the advice guys!

I got a 250gb drive and use it to store ALL my music and pictures as well as a monthly image of my hard drive through Acronis.

The only doubt I have is if I am using the software correctly. There are three partitions available for me to back up, two small ones, and a large one. (Post #23) 

Based on my understanding of the answer in Post #26, I can ignore the two smaller drives and just back up hte larger one. That's what I did. Then ran a "Check Image" on those backups (Acromis made like 6 different files during the backup) and all said were successful. 

Now I'm tempted to back up my external hard drive to a second external hard drive just in case the first external hard drive messes up!! But i'm probably just being paranoid 

Thanks!


----------



## sparrownightly (Jan 28, 2001)

Noyb, 
Maybe I should buy an extenal HD. Hope they're easy to operate. Splitting with Acronis seems ridiculously difficult. 
Quick question: any difference between DVD+R and DVD-R to Acronis?
And can you recommend a small, light, high-capacity external HD? (Where I live, we're always evacuating).


----------



## usergeoff (Apr 12, 2006)

I assume that if I have four computers I have to but four copies of either Ghost or Acronis.
Is that correct?
If so, it starts getting expensive.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you'd need four copies of any other backup application too, right?


----------



## usergeoff (Apr 12, 2006)

Today I was looking at a 100G Seagate Portable external hard drive for my daughter to take to college to use for backing up her laptop.

The Seagate comes with a backup program called Bounceback Express.

Some reviews have said Bounceback is ok but that Bounceback Professional is the perferred version.

Between Ghost, Acronis and Bounceback which one is the best for my daughter and why?

I was leaning toward Bounceback until I stumbled on a review with the following comments:

BounceBack's ability to copy your entire system to an auxiliary hard drive and make that drive bootable can be extremely handy. Unfortunately, it's one of the only things the program does particularly well. 

BounceBack's redesigned interface is singularly counterintuitive. And I discovered that the interface permitted me to define a single location as both the backup source and the destination--a huge no-no. The program also defaults to giving every backup job the same name, and I could not figure out any way to delete a previously defined job. 

Finally, the app lacks support for many media formats--such as optical discs and tape--that other schedule-based programs can handle.

Comments and suggestions regarding the Seagate and the various software possibilities are appreciated.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

EazFix is NOT backup software in the sense that True Image or GHOST is. Even their website suggests you have real backup. Here's some additional comments.[WEBQUOTE="http://www.techbuilder.org/article/161502165"]No software is perfect. Here are the key limitations of EAZ-FIX Professional:

Because EAZ-FIX uses snapshot images, the drive on which the snapshots reside must be working. In other words, EAZ-FIX cannot help systems recover from media, drive, or controller failures. If the storage hardware where EAZ-FIX resides is inoperable, then so is the EAZ-FIX software.

You must disable disk-defragmentation software before using EAZ-FIX. That's because the tool's snapshots record low-level sector data. Alternatively, you can uninstall EAZ-FIX, defrag the disk, then reinstall EAZ-FIX. But if you do this, older snapshots and baselines will no longer be usable, since they depend on a disk structure that defragmentation will make obsolete.

EAZ-FIX cannot snapshoot or restore files that were compressed using NTFS file compression. So you cannot use this tool to recover compressed files and folders.

Even if you use EAZ-FIX religiously, you should still create and store backups of important or sensitive data files elsewhere--on tape, another drive, CD or DVD discs, etc. If you don't, and the drives that EAZ-FIX protects are damaged or stolen, the files will be lost forever. [/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## Willjeff (Sep 22, 2006)

I bought Acronis Tru image 9 based on many positive reviews. Yes it is the quickest restore program i've seen. I haven't seen any corrupt errors displayed on screen as other readers suggested. Now after 6mo use, the accracy has a lot to be desired. The restore CD & interface clear & easy to understand. you have a choice of internally recovery or boot cd. Will reconize ext USB, CD, ect.

The most accurate program I've owned was PowerQuest Drive Image-8 now owned by symantec. My computer never missed a beat with this program. " BUT IT WAS VERY SLOW ". PQ Drive image was the only program that fully restored the activation codes on programs such as adobe photoshop & Win XP activation codes. Acronis TI-9 misses the beat here, because when it restores adobe always ask me to re-activete photoshop. This is another disapointment. 

I also have owned ghost as part of Norton System Works Pro-ed 2003 package but wont work on XP home. I have stayed away form norton-symantec for a couple of years because of bad reviews. If I have some extra cash to spend this month I might consider buying a copy of Ghost 10 stand alone ver. 

My HD backups are from a usb ext HD or a DVD. 

This beg the original question in this forum the whats the difference between ghost and shave & restore? Still await another reader's reply,


----------



## usergeoff (Apr 12, 2006)

I went with the 100G Seagate Portable external hard drive. It is great. Works perfect and look cool. The bad news is way too expense. Anywy, it works and looks great.

I did not upgrade Bouncbounce Express to Bounceback Professional. Instead I went with Acronis and it is very easy to use. A full image to the external hard drive couldn't have been easier. I tried to make a copy to DVD but gave up as it was very slow. It could have been something I did though. But the backup to the external hard drive was a snap. The real test will come if I ever have to make a recovery.

I am still uncertain which is better. Acronis, Ghost 10 or Save & Restore. So far, I an happy with Acronis. It is not easy to find in retail stores. Best Buy did not carry it. I finally found it at CompUSA.


----------

